# Beratung zum Endstufenkauf



## Fenderbender (19. November 2008)

Tja es ist das drin was drauf steht. Ich habe eine Hk Anlage (2x Pro18 Bass und 2x Pro12 Tops) und suche nun eine Endstufe. Momentan hängt da ein StageLine StA-1800 (2x900W rms) dran. 
Wäre es sinnvoll diese gegen eine ältere Amcron PSA-2 (2x460W rms) auszutauschen, da die Amcron klanglich den besseren Eindruck macht und auch "etwas" solider wirkt (schätze mal so um die 35-40kg). Die Stageline hat halt mehr Ausgangsleistung. Preislich tun sich die beiden nix (Amcron gebraucht 450€, Stagline auch gebraucht ebenfalls 450€).

Mfg

Edit: Habe heute die Nachricht erhalten, das noch eine zweite Amcron zum Verkauf steht. Wäre es sinnvoll eine im Bridge-Mode pro Seite laufen zu lassen?


----------

